# Carpet Plant ID



## CraniumOxide (Mar 1, 2015)

Hello Aquatic Plant Central!!

Just need help in ID'ing these plants. 

First was sold to me as Monte Carlo but now that it was grown in my tank, it looks more like Marsilea. 

Second looks like some sort of sword. I was thinking Saggitaria but the texture in the leaves is quite unique. 

Need help please?


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Mar 5, 2015)

1st pic is hydrocotyle sp. japan


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I think the second is a saggitaria too, but it looks like it might have an algae problem.


----------



## CraniumOxide (Mar 1, 2015)

hoppycalif said:


> I think the second is a saggitaria too, but it looks like it might have an algae problem.


That also crossed my mind when I first saw it but those are actually textures in the leaves and not algae.


----------



## CraniumOxide (Mar 1, 2015)

Maryland Guppy said:


> 1st pic is hydrocotyle sp. japan


Oh wow! You're amazing. Thanks!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Hydrocotyle tripartita_, aka Japan


----------

